
Show HN: Nweets – Keep up with technology news in twenty tweets - jlft
https://nweets.co
======
jlft
Hi there,

Nweets is a new way to keep up with technology news. Nweets curates the tweets
that best illustrate what's new in technology right now. Tweets are ranked by
trending factor, sorted by company, topic and publisher. A few examples of
what you can follow:

Apple — [http://nweets.co/companies/apple](http://nweets.co/companies/apple)

Google —
[http://nweets.co/companies/google](http://nweets.co/companies/google)

Tesla — [http://nweets.co/companies/tesla](http://nweets.co/companies/tesla)

Uber – [http://nweets.co/companies/uber](http://nweets.co/companies/uber)

Facebook –
[http://nweets.co/companies/facebook](http://nweets.co/companies/facebook)

\--

Transportation –
[http://nweets.co/topics/transportation](http://nweets.co/topics/transportation)

Drones – [http://nweets.co/topics/drones](http://nweets.co/topics/drones)

Startups –
[http://nweets.co/topics/startups](http://nweets.co/topics/startups)

Gadgets – [http://nweets.co/topics/gadgets](http://nweets.co/topics/gadgets)

Robotics –
[http://nweets.co/topics/robotics](http://nweets.co/topics/robotics)

\--

TechCrunch –
[http://nweets.co/publications/techcrunch](http://nweets.co/publications/techcrunch)

Recode –
[http://nweets.co/publications/recode](http://nweets.co/publications/recode)

The Verge –
[http://nweets.co/publications/verge](http://nweets.co/publications/verge)

9to5Mac –
[http://nweets.co/publications/9to5mac](http://nweets.co/publications/9to5mac)

Wired –
[http://nweets.co/publications/wired](http://nweets.co/publications/wired)

Happy reading!

------
wingerlang
Doesn't work with adblocker enabled.

~~~
jlft
Yup. We are using embedded tweets to display news. We may add a fallback
solution to display the tweets content in the future.

